# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 2.2m+ followers Facebook Page for Sale

## mhsujan

I am selling a 2.2m+ followers active Facebook page. more than a thousand followers are from Myanmar, India, BD, Pakistan and Global which represents 70% of total followers.

Mostly Members from "Myanmar, India, BD" represent 70% of the followers. The rest are mainly from Bangladesh, India, Pakistan.

Daily follow this page. Most followers are celebrity, entertainment, funny fans etc.

*page quality green.
*no violation issue.


For more details and page insights, contact me.
Whatsapp: +8801836467940 (trusted and verified seller)
*Price is not fixed, you can contact for price negotiations.

----------

